# I'm sure repeat but trying to get as much info as possible



## patrick3772 (May 9, 2013)

I took my test and just got my letter 2 weeks later. It said interview with TEAM A.
Does TEAM A mean anything?
How to dress?
What to expect? 
Was expecting couple months before interview letter if at all since they don't tell you how you did on test. 
Any and all help greatly appreciated. 
It is for local 58.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

patrick3772 said:


> I took my test and just got my letter 2 weeks later. It said interview with TEAM A.
> Does TEAM A mean anything?
> How to dress? Suit and tie,,it's business.
> What to expect?
> ...


Be confidant ,. Welcome aboard..:thumbsup:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Call the training director (the guy in charge of the local apprenticeship) and ask. He won't bite. They might have some very specific recommendations on how to dress. A suit and tie_ might_ not be appropriate -- you'd never wear one at work.


----------



## patrick3772 (May 9, 2013)

What does TEAM A mean?
If anything


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

patrick3772 said:


> What does TEAM A mean?
> If anything


In 1972 a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire the A-Team.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

patrick3772 said:


> What does TEAM A mean?
> If anything


IDK but I'd pity the fool who has to do an interview with the "B" Team.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

patrick3772 said:


> What does TEAM A mean?
> If anything





PipeMonkey134 said:


> In 1972 a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire the A-Team.












CUE MUSIC


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> CUE MUSIC


That guy in the back posts over at Mike Holt's.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

uconduit said:


> IDK but I'd pity the fool who has to do an interview with the "B" Team.


The B Team:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> That guy in the back posts over at Mike Holt's.


...but not in awhile :whistling2:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

A Team ride:












B Team ride:


----------



## patrick3772 (May 9, 2013)

Ok TEAM A obviously nobody knows if that means anything. 

What questions can I look forward to?


----------



## Gunner (Sep 25, 2013)

patrick3772 said:


> Ok TEAM A obviously nobody knows if that means anything.
> 
> What questions can I look forward to?



It's Probably just interview groups, so they can send you down a hallway quicker. 

Talk about any work successes you've had. Tell about how you achieved things and the outcomes. Discuss a time when you worked as a team member. How did it go? 

Stuff like that... Things you can wing, but should have put some thought into. 

Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

patrick3772 said:


> Ok TEAM A obviously nobody knows if that means anything.
> 
> What questions can I look forward to?












If Nancy Reagan is there, I would "just say no".


----------

